# Henna part 2.



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh what a kissable face!!!!!!
Might have to come and steal that one!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes a handsome fella


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Henna is a girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

noubi said:


> Henna is a girl


lol...

great pic's!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

She's gergeous


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oppsss sorry was late and I was tired....giver HER a kiss and say sorry - better still dont tell Henna I called her a chap


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is a lovely looking girl


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

cool lol lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice pictures! I like that one with a bottle! Looks like Collie and Vixie in "24/7 Naughty step" at about 3.30 am...............


----------

